# Toshiba DVD-Brenner



## Ulrich Schulz (2. November 2004)

Mein Toshiba DVD-Brenner brennt keine DVD-RWs. Wer kan mir helfen? Die neueste
Firmware ist installiert.


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Was wird denn ausgegeben?
Womit willst du denn Brennen?
Hast du schon eine andere Marke getestet?


----------



## Ulrich Schulz (5. November 2004)

Erst einmal Danke für Dein Interesse an meinem Problem.
Brennvorgang abgebrochen oder Brennvorgang nicht erfolgreich.
Habe verschiedene Brennprogramme (Nero, Instant CD/DVD,Movie Jack,Game Jack,DVD Copy Suite).
Bisher nur mit Rohlingen von Princo und Emtec versucht zu brennen.


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Kein Problem. Man hilft wo man kann. Ist ein geben und nehmen.

Also. Kommt die Meldung erst, wenn du schon gebrannt hast?

Wenn die Meldung schon am anfang kommt, einfach mal bei Toshiba nachsehen, ob es für deinen Brenner eine neue Firmware gibt. könnte das problem lösen.

Ansonsten mal Nero updaten. Mußte ich für meine DL-DVD's auch machen.


----------



## Edemund (5. November 2004)

Hast du auch schon verschiedene DVD-RW Rohlinge ausprobiert? 
Manchmal gibt es Probleme mit einzelnen Rohlingen oder aber mit der Schreibgeschwindigkeit der Rohlinge.


----------



## Ulrich Schulz (5. November 2004)

Meldung erscheint nach dem Brennvorgang. Firmware ist die Neueste. Nero auch.


----------



## Ulrich Schulz (5. November 2004)

Wie gesagt, nur mit Rohlingen von Princo und Emtec. Schreibgeschwindigkeit auf 1 herabgesetzt.


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Du kannst noch mal versuchen das Board-BIOS upzudaten.
Vielleicht hilft es auch mal das IDE-Kabel zu tauschen...


----------



## Ulrich Schulz (8. November 2004)

Bios Update ist mir zu riskant und Kabeltausch wird wohl nichts bringen, oder?


----------



## SpitfireXP (8. November 2004)

Alles ist möglich...


----------



## rflx (8. November 2004)

Bist du sicher das du kein DVD+ Brenner hast? Oder hast du beides(DVD±)?


----------



## Ulrich Schulz (9. November 2004)

Es ist sicher ein DVD-Brenner.


----------



## SpitfireXP (9. November 2004)

Er wollte eigendlich, ob du einen DVD-, einen DVD+ oder einem multinorm brenner hast...


----------



## Ulrich Schulz (10. November 2004)

Ich habe einen DVD-(Minus) Brenner.


----------

